# Chirping and running back and forth?



## Rumz

You guys are going to get a ton of questions from me  Anakin's newest thing is to run back and forth on his perch while simultaneously chirping away. I assume it means he wants my attention, but whenever I go to take him out he does whatever he can to avoid my hand, or he'll step up then jump back off. 

These birds are so goofy, I love them


----------



## Rumz

Follow up: what does his running around mean?


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel

Haha, well this means that the bird REALLY wants you, but once is out can't figure out why it wants you so much:lol:. Don't worry because by the sounds of your posts, you bird is egar to be loving you. In a little time this will be puddy love bird!

~Skye


----------



## arnabsri

Hi Rumz,
Are you having any food in front of your little one?if yes, may be he needs a bite too  other than this wat skye has mentioned is correct.. May be bird really wants u


----------



## Rumz

Sometimes I do, but this happens when I don't. It may be that he wants me..but I try to have him step up and he runs away from me.


----------



## shaenne

Zoe does this CONSTANTLY when she wants to come out of her cage. She will just pace and chirp for as long as she can before she gets tired and has a nap and then gets back into it lol. Sometimes it's just not appropriate or safe for her to be out so she just has to suck it up lmao.


----------



## Vickitiel

My guys do this when it's first thing in the morning and they want out of cage time to fly around and be boisterous, haha. Then they usually go back into their cage by themselves and have a feed and some chill out time, and then in the evenings they are active again!

Also, how long have you had Anakin for? It can take a few weeks for them to settle into their new home.


----------



## Rumz

One week today..he still shies away from my hand whenever I approach him but he's getting more vocal. From everything I've read his shying away is normal since I haven't had him for a long time. Hopefully that's the case, I wanna cuddle with my birdy


----------



## moonchild

He probably wants to come out, but isn't so sure about your hands yet. Is he tame?


----------



## Rumz

He was hand fed..and there are times when he doesn't mind my hands. Other times he'll get the heck out of dodge


----------



## vram1974

shaenne said:


> Zoe does this CONSTANTLY when she wants to come out of her cage. She will just pace and chirp for as long as she can before she gets tired and has a nap and then gets back into it lol. Sometimes it's just not appropriate or safe for her to be out so she just has to suck it up lmao.


This is accurate. My two tiels run back and forth and chirp until we open the cage. Of course it's been a lot more urgent since this whole Twitterpated season!


----------



## Apoorva251

Hi, looks like this is a very old thread and not sure if it is still active. I am having the same situation now with my male tiel Leo. But there is one more thing, he is sleeping more than usual till evening. He doesn't eat anything since morning and sleeps with his head turned to his back. In the evening he suddenly becomes very active and runs back and forth with squeeking. His water intake has decreased but he eats well in the evening. It's been 10 days I got the pair. Insights please!


----------



## MishLeC

Hey all, our new girl Coco seems to do the same in the mornings, even after we have her out for a while. I think she is just full of energy from a good sleep!!


----------

